# Plasti Dip..



## Jamesk93 (Jan 25, 2014)

Right, you've probably heard about this stuff many of times but I'm just wanting to hear people's opinions on it and also experiences (if any).

I repair and paint cars for a living, but have been looking into more ways I can expand my capabilities and move with the times.

I've been doing allot of research and watched endless amounts of videos on PlastiDip and the stuff sounds really good with hardly any bad reviews. But I have noticed PlastiDipping cars isn't as popular in the UK as it is in the US and very few companies are doing it (maybe there's a reason).

I know this isn't for everybody and aimed mainly at the modified car scene but the uses are absolutely endless and all at relatively cheap prices.

So my question is, has anybody had this done properly and what's your views on it?

Many thanks, James


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a question I've been trying to find the answer to as well. I also paint cars for a living and want to expand into other body work areas such as detailing, wrapping and plasti dipping etc. thanks for raising the question and I hope you get a few decent answers


----------



## Granty (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to do it myself. I've heard mixed reviews, mostly bad stuff over here. I'm tempted.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well it the US with their climate it's okay, but where i am located - there is a lot of dust/mud/rain and so on. the durability would be poor.
that's what i've got when i thought on wrapping my entire car in plastidip. and i got this from a seller of this stuff..


----------



## Jamesk93 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very fair points, but it's not just exterior, this stuff can be used on almost anything and anywhere. I can imagine this will be more popular for doing grills, badges, or wheels and not many people will want a full car wrap.

I suppose as time goes on Performix will slowly improve on Plasti Dip and it will become a much better product.

Will be good to hear people's opinions and reviews on the product.

James


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

I've used it quite a bit on badges and trim but mainly alloys I've had mine a few colours now , never had a problem with it , easy to use and durable easy to clean on alloys just use alloy wheel cleaner 

Next I want to spray a whole car ! 
Also peels easy as long as you layer enough on

Also I think it's important you buy the proper stuff 

I used Mattpack.co.UK 

Others Arr not selling proper plasti dip !!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i see loads of company's doing this on facebook now.

is does lay down with a texture if you use an airless sprayer, i would probably go and get the frosts own brand of plastidip, they claim it lays down like normal basecoat (no texture)

if it was cheaper i was half thinking about using it as a booth coating, spray it on, anti dust coating then once dirty just peel it off and do it again lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

There's one in Facebook called car dip who showed a gloss one earlier and it looked as shiny as 2pack . They said they were in testing though


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I used it two times and to be honest I'm not particularly impressed...

The first time I sprayed my complete car in bright pink just for a laugh and it faded very badly and very fast!

The other time I sprayed my door handles in black which was much nicer to use than the pink, it covered well and looked good to begin with however it has cracked and crazed now in less than 6 Months so all in all my opinion of Plasti Dip isn't great as it doesn't appear very durable at all!


----------



## Jamesk93 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would only use genuine products to ensure the dip will last and you can trust it on the paintwork.

Maybe there is plenty of people doing this then but not many proper companies.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

how do you remove the plastidip from that area leaving it so nice on the letters only?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

You just peel the excess away. The straight edges and gaps cut themselves, That's the main reason for the over spray.

That's been on for years foamed and pw'd every two weeks or so.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job! 

I just did all my interior trim to cover the hideous wood effect without permanently painting it so I can remove it when I sell it. It's holding up well, overspray can be peeled off or easily removed with a bit of degreaser/WD40/GooGone and a microfiber.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Keir said:


> You just peel the excess away. The straight edges and gaps cut themselves, That's the main reason for the over spray.
> 
> That's been on for years foamed and pw'd every two weeks or so.


you peel it off right after applying it? because when i left it to dry a little, when peeling off i got a lot of "craters" (not smooth areas, don't know how to call it)...


----------

